# MN herf for the kids



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Saturday, March 24th at Canterbury Park in Shakopee - All proceeds go to *Wishes & More*® 

A group of local guys are starting to put together the 9th annual fund raiser, consisting of live and silent auctions and a raffle. Over the last few years this group has been raising over $10,000/year for Wishes & More (http://www.wishesandmore.org)

This year we are fortunate enough to have KFAN (local radio station) as a sponsor, and shortly you will be able to go to their website, or ours http://www.mncsa.net/ for updated information, including local tobacconists that are selling tickets to the event.

We are in the process of contacting local B&Ms, vendors, individuals who we have dealt with on other boards for donations (Cigarnation (Josh) and I are both fairly new to this board, but are part of the planning team for this year). With the radio support, we are getting more than just tobacco related items for this year's event (just in case you end up spending more then you thought you would, and you might need to placate your significant other  )

It would be great to see some of the area CSers at the event.
Thanks!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Hmmmmmmm....
Oops! Almost forgot how to tell one month from another.

Gonna mark it on the calendar and play it by ear. Sounds like fun, Mark.


HMMMMMMMMMM,..........................


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Our website go updated: http://www.mncsa.net/

we will be updating the contributors list as often as we can


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

The donations page has been updated - Chicago Big Smoke tickets, Vanderburgh humidor, and some really nice sticks are starting to come in. Shaping up as a good loking event!


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Look forward to attending again. You folks put on a great herf!


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

Sign me up. Sounds like a good time for a good cause.


----------



## CigarNation (Oct 4, 2006)

We just landed the motherload of donations from St. Croix Cigar Company and Gurkha Cigars!!!

It's gonna be a killer night!

The price of admission ($8 in advance, ticket outlets are Perfect Ash, Tobacco Grove, the place in Mahtomedi, and soon St. Croix Cigar Company) will net you close to $100 in goodies in a grab bag... And we're still hoping to put more in the bags!

:ss p :cb :ss p


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

1st time I have heard of this. Marked the day and will see about going. Looks like a great cause and would help.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Advance tickets are out at several local B&M's - check out the website for a list.


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

CigarNation said:


> We just landed the motherload of donations from *St. Croix Cigar Company *and Gurkha Cigars!!!
> 
> It's gonna be a killer night!


That's the shop I work at :ss

This is the first I've heard about this, but it sounds fantastic. I'll have to ask my boss if I can help out in any way with this, and I'll try to make it down!!


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Everyone should go there and then to St. Croix Cigar...Like Bobb, who works there with me, this is the first I have heard of this...it would be nice if our ownes/bosses would have let us in on this news...I think as a result they should pay for Bobb and I to go...what do you think?


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

ScottishSmoker said:


> Everyone should go there and then to St. Croix Cigar...Like Bobb, who works there with me, this is the first I have heard of this...it would be nice if our ownes/bosses would have let us in on this news...I think as a result they should pay for Bobb and I to go...what do you think?


We are having a couple of retailers buying tables.........


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Count me in for sure, and I know a couple of other guys who are coming with...


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Copying this in from another board:

_From: Stormin' 
Date: 03/05/07 1: 23 PM

MNCSA (Minnesota Cigar Smokers Association) is getting ready for our 9th annual fundraiser herf. This year we are supporting Wishes & More, a great charity that grants wishes of kids suffering from life threatening illness. Last year we raised $11,000 for this charity.

This event is going to be held on March 24, at 6:00pm, at Canterbury Park. As in past years, we'll have raffles, silent autions, and live auctions. This year promises to be the biggest and best event ever. KFAN sports radio is our media sponsor, which should help bring in lots of guests. We have gotten many very generous donations for the raffles and auctions.

If you are interested in making a donation to this event or purchasing a raffle ticket, contact any of the Minnesota crew_

On this board Cigar Nation (Josh) and I are are part of the crew


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey, I just met Cigar Nation (Josh) yesterday, real cool guy...I am really looking forward to the 24th, hopefully a lot of other members of ClubStogie are going to be there...


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I bought my ticket at St. Croix Cigar, took the day off from my real job and am trying damn hard to get other people to buy there tickets...really looking forward to going....


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

this is awesome, keep me informed-


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

bumping for the new week


----------



## CigarNation (Oct 4, 2006)

This event is rounding out to be a great event.

Lots of hard to find cigars and other AWESOME auction items.

Our goal is 200 attendee's and over $20,000 in donations, can you guys help us make that happen?


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

talked a buddy into pick up some tickets we are in. Looking forward to going out to this.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Six days away and tickets are still available at St. Croix Cigar...


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

We had the last organizational meeting last night - Working through what would be raffle, what live and what silent auction. Some very unique and some very generous donations.

To everyone who has been kind enough to donate, thank you all very much!
It is looking like it should be an incredible evening!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

*Bump*

Tomorrow baby


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

I really enjoyed the event, a lot of very generous donations by a lot of great people... I saw a lot of cigars I had never seen before and was very a great cause. Thanks BeagleBoy, TheCigarNation, and everyone else who helped put the event on...


----------



## mwurtz (Mar 7, 2007)

I went and had a great time. Put down some good cash of mine for a good cause but walked away with some nice items.

I was "amused" by a guy getting a cigar from 1930 (and 2 others) for only $25. AND, that the Soprano Premiere Dinner is on Easter Sunday. Highest feast day in the morning, most decedant evening by night. Perhaps I'm just jealous.

What a great cause and the crowd was quite impressive, up from other years I was told.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who donated, and everyone who came out! I think we had out about 170 of the auction books. That poor girl behind the bar was kept on her toes all night!  

I don't think I got a chance to meet everyone form this board there - sorry about that. With everything going on, we were kept hopping!

We should know the net donations in about a week, I'll post it when we know


----------



## CigarNation (Oct 4, 2006)

That was a long day yesterday. I'm tired. But... It was for a great cause and the enthusiasm of everyone there kept me going!

Thanks to everyone who attended, donated items, and threw their hard earned cash at those awesome auction items. We have never broken $1,000 before for a single item and last night we did it twice, with the Sopranos dinner fetching $1,800!

You guys are the best!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I had a great time at the event. It sounds like you guys really made some good money for the charity!! Kudos to all that were involved!!


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Beagle Boy said:


> Thanks to everyone who donated, and everyone who came out! I think we had out about 170 of the auction books. That poor girl behind the bar was kept on her toes all night!
> 
> I don't think I got a chance to meet everyone form this board there - sorry about that. With everything going on, we were kept hopping!
> 
> We should know the net donations in about a week, I'll post it when we know


the count is in (faster than I thought!) - $21,206

Thank you all very much!!

:tu


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

It was a great event. i was glad to see people there to support the kids and donate that money. Thanks for the info on final amount. Great event.


----------

